# compressor for texturing



## ns005

what are you guys using for a spray set up? I spray mostly all orange peel or knockdown/op. I use the old hopper and compressor method. The compressor I have puts out 8.9 cfm at 40 psi. which works ok but i find the spray can get a little inconsistant at times so I have to let pressure build back up. for those using this method of spraying, what size compressor are you using and what kind of pressure are you putting out? 

thanks

Nick


----------



## eastex1963

I use a hopper too. Old school, I call it. I also mostly do orange peel and knock down. For orange peel I use my "big rig". It's a 13 hp Kohler engine and 30-35 cfm Binks compressor with a 60 gal. tank. It keeps 110-120 lbs. pressure wide open nozzle. Never gets below 110. Tank size and cfm are a must for this. For knock down, I use my Rigid wheelbarrow compressor. It keeps up as well only using around 20 lbs of pressure. My big compressor is OLD....I cross my fingers every spray job that it will keep going. So far so good. The Kohler engine is about 8 years old. Runs Great!

Btw, spraying orange peel with the rig, I can walk through a 3500 sq.ft. house in around 3 hours. WITH a hopper.


----------



## ns005

Haha yea it is old school but it works. Hell of a lot less to go wrong. Comp., hose, hopper, mud. Not much room for error. I could never see investing thousands of dollars into a problematic spray rig. What would you reccomend for an all around good, portable unit? The compressor I am using now has a 30 gal tank, electric, oilless, pain in the ass. trips breakers, and doesnt keep the pressure I'd like. I want to change to a gas powered unit that is portable, oil, and has more than enough power. Would a wheelbarrow unit work? If so approx what size motor and tank would you say? 

Thanks in advance

Nick


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

I can see all the reason to invest in a machine. they arent problemmatic if you know how to fix them. The texture job is way way superior to any hopper can ever do. I own all four types of texture sprayers. i could say 5 but i let home depot stock the spray cans. 

I can give my real opinion if you really want it about the compressor size you need depending on the job you are doing.


----------



## wallman

ns005 said:


> Haha yea it is old school but it works. Hell of a lot less to go wrong. Comp., hose, hopper, mud. Not much room for error. I could never see investing thousands of dollars into a problematic spray rig. What would you reccomend for an all around good, portable unit? The compressor I am using now has a 30 gal tank, electric, oilless, pain in the ass. trips breakers, and doesnt keep the pressure I'd like. I want to change to a gas powered unit that is portable, oil, and has more than enough power. Would a wheelbarrow unit work? If so approx what size motor and tank would you say?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Nick


Hey, See you Didn't get much help with compressor Recommendation!!! Wheelbarrow's are the best.. I say.I have had two Different type's,they have twin 4 Gal. tanks. any of the 5 hp honda's are good twincylinder ... the one I use now is made By Eagle.. 3 cylinder compressor 9hp honda. pumps around 19 scfm @100 psi. you can drop 300 ft. of air hose and never run dry!!! hope this helps you. I can Recommend the Best Portable sprayer Also... But alot of guy's are trying to give me shizz for that!!! but will give if you ask!!! Just trying to help a fellow Trades man... http://www.eaglecompressor.com/air_compressor_model.php?recordID=1453:thumbup:


----------



## ns005

Thanks for a solid answer wallman. 5 hp Honda wheel barrow is what I've been looking at. Thanks again


----------



## chris

*wheelbarrel type*



wallman said:


> Hey, See you Didn't get much help with compressor Recommendation!!! Wheelbarrow's are the best.. I say.I have had two Different type's,they have twin 4 Gal. tanks. any of the 5 hp honda's are good twincylinder ... the one I use now is made By Eagle.. 3 cylinder compressor 9hp honda. pumps around 19 scfm @100 psi. you can drop 300 ft. of air hose and never run dry!!! hope this helps you. I can Recommend the Best Portable sprayer Also... But alot of guy's are trying to give me shizz for that!!! but will give if you ask!!! Just trying to help a fellow Trades man... http://www.eaglecompressor.com/air_compressor_model.php?recordID=1453:thumbup:


 will agree we use a JennyO made in America.Air pressure consistency. I put a air adjuster on hopper as well [some hoppers may already be equipped]


----------



## D's

What's the verdict on these tankless compressors. Do they have enough CFM and PSI to keep up or do you have to have lot's of tank volume and HP?

I use a hopper but also have a Mark V I'd like to start texturing with. I don't have any other air tools that need high PSI.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

D's said:


> What's the verdict on these tankless compressors. Do they have enough CFM and PSI to keep up or do you have to have lot's of tank volume and HP?
> 
> I use a hopper but also have a Mark V I'd like to start texturing with. I don't have any other air tools that need high PSI.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Not that I'm a expect on spray rigs but......
The 1st one in your link I have used a lot, My step father owned one, and it's the most common one the rental stores will rent to you. They do the trick, they work at one continuous pressure. I did a lot of popcorn spray back in the day with them. We also rented one a few weeks back, they work, it's more if you like the hopper.....I don't

This is where I could be wrong,,,,but I think you can adjust it to run between 18 to 25 pounds pressure. Not sure I would grab my step dads machine and just run it

It's a good machine , if the price was right I would buy one, for the amount of spray I do, I could do two jobs one week, then none for a year so......I could suffer with the hopper if need be.


----------



## D's

I've been renting that one too 2buck and it works fine with a hopper I just don't know if it's got the umph to keep up with the Apla CFS. I've got one rented now and a knockdown ceiling to do so only one way to find out. I was more curious about the other style since they are smaller with higher output. Benron makes a even bigger one with 11.9CFM @ 100psi.









Maybe the Marshalltown duoflex is the best compromise for smaller setups. Plus I'd be able to shoot staples if I ever got into the insulation side of things.


----------



## D's

So I tried the Kraft compressor(6CFM @25psi continuous) with the Apla texture attachment and wow it blows the hopper away. I had to turn the material flow right down it was spraying so fast, plenty fast enough to just do ceilings anyways. Starting to see why the spray rig guys laugh at us hopper types. A rig would be overkill though unless I we're doing all surfaces(walls too) or big multi unit jobs, alas still a small fry in a small pond.

The Kraft will keep up but it's bulky and noisy. Anyone using the Duoflex - does the pressure surge because it has a tank.
Anyone using the smaller tankless models pictured above? Or are the tanked wheelbarrow types still hands down the best.

Many thanks


----------



## D's

Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm thinking the large wheelbarrow types are being recommended only because they have compressors powerful enough to be run continuously. The compressors are being sized relative to the tank - so to get the CFM's you have to get the large tanks, but all you really need is a tankless compressor with high continuous CFM's(much smaller and cheaper). Do the big rig guys have an opinion on this?:blink:


----------



## Tim0282

I have a Curtis Air Compressor mounted in an enclosed trailer. 13 hp. The CFM at 120lbs is something like 29. It is plenty of air. The other end, I spray with a Kodiak. It has a Rotor Stator tube to drive the mud. Good setup.
All that said and I am soooo anxious for the setup that Rick Hardman is building. Believe it is called a Raptor A4. Now that is a machine to beat ALL machines! For texture and everything else we do in drywall. I am axiously awaiting it's arrival on the scene. I think it will be like nothing else we have seen in the market for texturing and running our tools. All of the other guys will want to_____:surrender:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> I have a Curtis Air Compressor mounted in an enclosed trailer. 13 hp. The CFM at 120lbs is something like 17, I think. It is plenty of air. The other end, I spray with a Kodiak. It has a Rotor Stator tube to drive the mud. Good setup.
> All that said and I am soooo anxious for the setup that Rick Hardman is building. Believe it is called a Raptor A4. Now that is a machine to beat ALL machines! For texture and everything else we do in drywall. I am axiously awaiting it's arrival on the scene. I think it will be like nothing else we have seen in the market for texturing and running our tools. All of the other guys will want to_____:surrender:


So your the "SECRET" DWT member Rhardman was talking about, it's not macdry


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## D's

Holy crap those compressors weigh 500lbs! They look bomber though. The Benron one is 50lbs and 16" cube.

Thanks for the tip Tim on the Kodiak, their webpage actually has a really good explanation and chart on sizing compressors http://www.sprayrig.com/kodiak.html


----------



## Tim0282

That is the compressor I have. Nice unit.
I don't think I am the "secret" member Rick is talking about. Based on the pictures and info he has shared on here, he is on to something really big. :yes:


----------



## rhardman

*Spilled the beans...*



Tim0282 said:


> I have a Curtis Air Compressor mounted in an enclosed trailer. 13 hp. The CFM at 120lbs is something like 17, I think. It is plenty of air. The other end, I spray with a Kodiak. It has a Rotor Stator tube to drive the mud. Good setup.
> All that said and I am soooo anxious for the setup that Rick Hardman is building. Believe it is called a Raptor A4. Now that is a machine to beat ALL machines! For texture and everything else we do in drywall. I am axiously awaiting it's arrival on the scene. I think it will be like nothing else we have seen in the market for texturing and running our tools. All of the other guys will want to_____:surrender:





Tim0282 said:


> That is the compressor I have. Nice unit.
> I don't think I am the "secret" member Rick is talking about. Based on the pictures and info he has shared on here, he is on to something really big. :yes:


 
Yea, you're the "secret" member Tim!


----------



## Tim0282

Yikes!! Taint a secret now! I swore to secrecy about this. Now I sort of goofed up and let the cat poke his head out of the bag. But that is all you get from me. Just look on Rick's website and you'll see there is something in the makings that is quite exciting! For now I am sticking my head back in the bag. Like the guy on Hogan's Heros always said___I know nothing!!! If you're old enough to have watched that show, you'll remember that guy.


----------



## rhardman

Tim0282 said:


> Yikes!! Taint a secret now! I swore to secrecy about this. Now I sort of goofed up and let the cat poke his head out of the bag. But that is all you get from me. Just look on Rick's website and you'll see there is something in the makings that is quite exciting! For now I am sticking my head back in the bag. Like the guy on Hogan's Heros always said___I know nothing!!! If you're old enough to have watched that show, you'll remember that guy.


Just a couple of weeks early.
_Ain't no thang!_

:laughing::stuart::tooth::lol:

But we were talking about compressors...

I always found the Emglo 120vac dual tank to have everything I needed for texture. To fog coat the background for a lid, or level 5 walls you need 17-20 cfm. Otherwise the Emgo is great and very dependable.

http://boston.ebayclassifieds.com/tools/westford/emglo-compressor/?ad=10915274 Mine was like this one.


----------



## wallman

D's said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm thinking the large wheelbarrow types are being recommended only because they have compressors powerful enough to be run continuously. The compressors are being sized relative to the tank - so to get the CFM's you have to get the large tanks, but all you really need is a tankless compressor with high continuous CFM's(much smaller and cheaper). Do the big rig guys have an opinion on this?:blink:


here it is again.... the best portable compressor, lots of air volume http://www.eaglecompressor.com/air_c...=1453:thumbup: if u find a tankless compressor it better have a big gas motor and one hell of a compressor head... and it wont be so portable!!!! if it has an electric motor, they are blowin air up ur azzz.. ont on 110v I have the one i Recommend... and have use them all!!!! buy this and u won't buy another...:thumbup: and NO I DONT SELL THEM!!!!


----------



## Tim0282

Looks like a good compressor. The link you posted this time didn't work for me. The link you posted first did, though.

http://www.eaglecompressor.com/air_compressor_model.php?recordID=1453:thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## Tim0282

Mudslinger said:


> Is this the compressor you have? Looks like a nice one, but it has way more than 17 CFM.
> http://us.fscurtis.com/products/?id=46



You're right. It has 29 CFM at 175 pounds.


----------



## Tim0282

Mudslinger said:


> Just came across this portable pretty expensive, but you wouldn't run out of air. http://www.compressorworld.com/70-CFM-Rotary-Screw-Gas-Air-Compressors-220P-p/220p.htm



Wow! That is quite a compressor! 70 CFM is amazing. Your orange peel would be indented into the rock!


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudslinger said:


> Nothing to see here just spraying a little orange peel.:whistling2:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyW9hCEh2Pk&feature=related


That would be a impressive way to do orange peel mudslinger, how many houses do you think you could do all at once :whistling2:


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## Tim0282

Looked like that ship got "orange peeled"!


----------



## chris

*my lil Jenny*

Great lil compressor for light OP .


----------



## jmr

im sorta in the same boat. i've been using my dads marshalltown duoflex for years spraying basements and such but it doesn' seem powerful enough to do a good fog, or "paintless" knockdown. and for popcorn it takes a hell-u-va long time to get good coverage.. any suggestions?


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

the best type of compressors are ones where you can get around 90 to 120 psi. that is what i keep my spray rig at. i don't have to worry about cfm with that one when buying. i also use a 5 gallon air tank when using a hopper for popcorn or light orange peels on small small patches


----------



## Tim0282

"paintless" knockdown

Wondering about this paintless knockdown. Do you fog the ceiling first with mud solid enough to cover all paper and mud, then texture when dry?
I have had to paint the surface first with a color (dark red) and spray over it and leave the white over the color. To each his own....


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## Tim0282

Do you like the look? I think I would. May have to try it.


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## Tim0282

And they can sure do that! I am going to try it.


----------



## D's

So I ignored Wallmans advice and bought that Benron tankless compressor, 12CFM @ 100PSI continuous, 60lbs, 110 VAC. I could drive my truck with it in my lap it's so small. Sprayed a fine OP out of a hopper over the weekend no problem. I'll have to try a fog coat with the MarkV to test it's limits :thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## D's

Mudslinger said:


> Why do a fog coat using air breakup when your pumping with a Mark V?


I would normally use my spray gun with a 625 tip but I just want to see what the compressor can keep up with material flow-wise.


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## D's

Here's a pic of my texture setup with the new tankless compressor.


----------

